# 1st Annual 2CoolFishing Golf Scramble - June 19,2010



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

We cooked and now there's a fishing one up also. Why not have a little golf ???

Use the poll, if we get a good responce I'll carry on.

This too will be for a unnamed at this time charity.

Late May early June on a Saturday or Sunday.

Donkeyman will be doing the cooking since we know he can....lol


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> We cooked and now there's a fishing one up also. Why not have a little golf ???
> 
> Use the poll, if we get a good responce I'll carry on.
> 
> ...


I'm 100% in for a golf tournament, and i'm scratch, i'll go to the highest bidding team!

HAHAHA good idea Mark, and where is the poll???


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

There it is!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Count me in!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> I'm 100% in for a golf tournament, and i'm scratch, i'll go to the highest bidding team!
> 
> HAHAHA good idea Mark, and where is the poll???


bring your wallet


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think it's a great idea. i'd play, but it wouldn't be fair to the rest of you.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> bring your wallet


Nothing even nearly set up and already the guantlet is dropped, I LIKE IT!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> Nothing even nearly set up and already the guantlet is dropped, I LIKE IT!!!!!


we dont need a venue setup, I could use the beer and grocery money any weekend of the year. 007 might still want to donate to my baby's shoes also.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

J,, can I play on your team,, with the prop clocker.. I'll buy the beer....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

sure, if it's a scramble, that'd be even more fun... bring lots of cold beverages.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> sure, if it's a scramble, that'd be even more fun... bring lots of cold beverages.


me, me, me - I'll be the fourth!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> me, me, me - I'll be the fourth!


Blist golf team,, lets rolll!:bounce:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> sure, if it's a scramble, that'd be even more fun... bring lots of cold beverages.


How do you and spout have the exact same rep score??? anyone notice that??


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Blist secret..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ahhhhhh.. spout just got a big leap in greenage.  and then it went away????


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> How do you and spout have the exact same rep score??? anyone notice that??


Fixed it for you:slimer::slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Blist golf team,, lets rolll!:bounce:


good thing it's a scramble, cause I can't play for sh.t.

:rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> good thing it's a scramble, cause I can't play for sh.t.
> 
> :rotfl:


Me either,, but I did almost smack a hole in one last round and J kicked my ball in... we'll be the beer cart. I can get lucky as all get out every now and then though.. :rotfl:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

There's a greenie conspiracy going on here, look how close speckle-catcher is too! I'm onto you guys now (let me in on the greenie hoe-ness and i'll keep my lips sealed)


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Join Date: Jul 13 2009
Location: Houston/POC



your probation period isn't up yet!:rotfl::rotfl::slimer:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

waterspout said:


> Join Date: Jul 13 2009
> Location: Houston/POC
> 
> your probation period isn't up yet!:rotfl::rotfl::slimer:


I've covered pretty good ground in just a few short months!! Look at speckle now, someone bumped him....coulda been me....?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> I've covered pretty good ground in just a few short months!! Look at speckle now, someone bumped him....coulda been me....?


Are you saying you've been around a time or two???:slimer::rotfl::slimer:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

wtc3 said:


> Are you saying you've been around a time or two???:slimer::rotfl::slimer:


All i know is Melon owes me a greenie for every cig he bummed at the cook off, so i'll be caught up in no time!!! HAHA


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> good thing it's a scramble, cause I can't play for sh.t.
> 
> :rotfl:


Sound like I need to be on your team! The only thing better than watching a person who can't play for sh.t, is watching an entire team that can't play for sh.t!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

wtc3 said:


> Sound like I need to be on your team! The only thing better than watching a person who can't play for sh.t, is watching an entire team that can't play for sh.t!!


trust me,, the Blist teeam won't be last whether Speckle and I can find a ball or not.







!!!!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

"B" sandbagging ......


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I asked about bein' a b-lister once and was told I wasn't good enough:headknock

How bad do you have to screw up to get turned down as a b-lister??:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wtc3 said:


> I asked about bein' a b-lister once and was told I wasn't good enough:headknock
> 
> How bad do you have to screw up to get turned down as a b-lister??:rotfl:


post inappropriate subject matter on the websites for 5 years straight.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man I'm tryin' really hard! It just seems like every time I get a good head of steam going the dang thread gets deleted:headknock


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

This will be a *LUCK OF THE DRAW* meaning you pay your sign up fee and your name goes in the hat.

On the Thursday before the scramble we will meet at a place to be named later and draw out the teams.....

Ladies are welcome !!!!!!

Hope to get 120 people for 30 teams......

Will need sponsors !!!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what course you got in mind? I aint playing no goat ranch. 

How about we fish Saturday, weigh-in Saturday evening and draw teams while donkeycook makes food, and use fish weight as some sort of discount on Sunday golf round score? i.e. every 4 pounds is -1 stroke


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> what course you got in mind? I aint playing no goat ranch.
> 
> How about we fish Saturday, weigh-in Saturday evening and draw teams while donkeycook makes food, and use fish weight as some sort of discount on Sunday golf round score? i.e. every 4 pounds is -1 stroke


x2 with InfamousJ on the course, no goat ranch! The fishing...well, you're on your own to sell that idea, Mike said he'd run me on his boat though, so i got a partner already!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm usually playing Harbor Town on that date... but I'll make an exception for 2cool!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Privateer said:


> I'm usually playing Harbor Town on that *date*... but I'll make an exception for 2cool!


Date is already set?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

J, one of the guides associations does a fish and golf contest like that each year... I'll ask Capt Jesse.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm in......also, any idea what you want for hole sponsorships? $100, $200,?????


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

how about we pick our own teams? i'll bring my body guard...also a competition for whoever drinks the most beer while playing golf and can still stand after completing 18?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> how about we pick our own teams? i'll bring my body guard...also a competition for whoever drinks the most beer while playing golf and can still stand after completing 18?


 dang bro,, whos driving home! lmao:rotfl::cheers::rotfl:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

we can make it a sleep over HAHAHAHA

good question, guess it depends on which course we're going to play? If it's past Blackhorse, Im callin a cab or pitchin a tent in the parking lot


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> we can make it a sleep over HAHAHAHA
> 
> good question, guess it depends on which course we're going to play? If it's past Blackhorse, Im callin a cab or pitchin a tent in the parking lot


Played Blackhorse North course yesterday. They are doing some great work on the bunkers and putting that white powdery sand in them. That soft stuff can be tricky to get out of when you're used to the packed gravel that most courses aroung here have. That course is about 2 weeks away from being really sweet!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

waterspout said:


> Date is already set?


Late May early June on a Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

FREON said:


> I'm in......also, any idea what you want for hole sponsorships? $100, $200,?????


Always want more but, yes $200 a hole is fine.

Looks like there is some interest.......


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> how about we pick our own teams? i'll bring my body guard...also a competition for whoever drinks the most beer while playing golf and can still stand after completing 18?


Absolutely NO SIDE BETS!

Oh wait wrong tourney.... carry on. :slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

didn't realize there was this many gaize that liked chasing around a little ball :spineyes:


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm in!! I had to miss the cook-off cuz my team already committed to a different one last weekend, but I won't miss this get together!!.........Maybe someone wants through in a fishing trip for the winner of closest to hole or long drive contest!!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

GulfCoast02 said:


> I'm in!! I had to miss the cook-off cuz my team already committed to a different one last weekend, but I won't miss this get together!!.........Maybe someone wants through in a fishing trip for the winner of closest to hole or long drive contest!!!


Make it a long drive contest, i could use a free fishin trip!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Longest drive, closest to the pin on par 3's and straightest drive on one par 5. Bogey moves you back a tee, birdie moves you up a tee. 

What charity would the proceeds go to?


----------



## Gig'em (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, I'll say this much...if it's on Saturday & I'm not on the water, then I will be there & will help out. Now if it is Sunday, for sure count me in & I'll help. Someone has to drive the beer cart.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> post inappropriate subject matter on the websites for 5 years straight.


I would NEVER do such a thing.

heathens...all of you.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wtc3 said:


> Man I'm tryin' really hard! It just seems like every time I get a good head of steam going the dang thread gets deleted:headknock


If you haven't been banned at least once - you're not even remotely qualified.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Longest drive, closest to the pin on par 3's and straightest drive on one par 5. Bogey moves you back a tee, birdie moves you up a tee.
> 
> What charity would the proceeds go to?


Haven't picked one yet-- shoot , don't know if we will have enough sponsors or golfers to have a scramble yet.. looks good though.....

A award on every hole - longest putt-- closest to pin --longest putt 3rd shot (par 5)- longest drive that type thangy

We need sponsors !!!!!!!:flag::cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> how about we pick our own teams? i'll bring my body guard...also a competition for whoever drinks the most beer while playing golf and can still stand after completing 18?


I'm good for 1 beer per hole...minimum. Of course, I can't even see the ball as we finish up the back nine.



Blue Water Breaux said:


> we can make it a sleep over HAHAHAHA
> 
> good question, guess it depends on which course we're going to play? If it's past Blackhorse, Im callin a cab or *pitchin a tent in the parking lot*


you sharing a cart with Jesse, or what?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Longest drive, closest to the pin on par 3's and straightest drive on one par 5. Bogey moves you back a tee, birdie moves you up a tee.
> 
> What charity would the proceeds go to?


So? after the first hole, everyone plays the back tee's, lmao


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Count me in. I don't have a posse of 2 Coolers that I hang out with like some of you, so I will have to bring my own team unless a threesome would like an 8 handicap on your team. Be glad to help.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Barbarian said:


> Count me in. I don't have a posse of 2 Coolers that I hang out with like some of you, so I will have to bring my own team unless a threesome would like an 8 handicap on your team. Be glad to help.


Luck of the draw. You might get lucky and get a 2cool legend to team up with. :biggrin:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Luck of the draw. You might get lucky and get a 2cool legend to team up with. :biggrin:


Or a legend in their own mind!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I might consider coming out of retirement to whoop a few of ya'll. Never under-estimate the power of the SS!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

007 said:


> I might consider coming out of retirement to whoop a few of ya'll. Never under-estimate the power of the SS!!


That would be a treat. Would be great if you, rustys, tiny and speckle catcher got teamed up, we could bet on what hole yall would pass out on. lmao


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

I aint never played Golf but i'd be down, maybe...


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

I hit the Saturday button but forgot to hit I'll play button. Put me down for an arse whoopin!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Does Rusty play golf? :rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> Does Rusty play golf? :rotfl:


Pasture pool he calls it......


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Iam in an Ill try and bring a **** chaser with me.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

count me in plus 2 others


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Ken, would the four****'s be, b.a.l.l. chaser, lol


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Crossing fingers ill be off this weekend....


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> I'm 100% in for a golf tournament, and i'm scratch, i'll go to the highest bidding team!
> 
> HAHAHA good idea Mark, and where is the poll???


I say we use the same teams as the cookoff, I am about 25 handicap and haven't played in 8 years and don't own my own clubs, but I have a friend that has a set of Pro Staffs that he would let me borrow.:biggrin: rs


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Is this going to be open to Semi Pro? If so I will play.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> Make it a long drive contest, i could use a free fishin trip!


I will invite ya when I get the trip:walkingsm


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

007 said:


> I might consider coming out of retirement to whoop a few of ya'll. Never under-estimate the power of the SS!!


 Lets get as foursome together im down like 4 flat tires:tongue:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not a golf player, but have been known to drive a few golf carts in the day iced down with some hospitality. References available upon request. wg:brew:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm very interested.

But it might be hard to have a tourney on the weekend. You'd probably have to start really early just due to weekend traffic.

Anyway I've very interested. I won the NASA long drive competition a few years ago in DC with a 365yd bomb, flew the group in front of us just put it right on the screws. Would have won closest to the pin but a guy a couple of groups behind us aced the hole.

I missed the cookoff this weekend because I was out at Lomax on Friday night and had already committed to something on Saturday.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Guys I'm in to the team with the best looking women and the coldest beer I played golf for the university of Texas and have played in the Shell Houston Open I would love to meet some of you guys and make some birdies keep me updated


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shauntexex said:


> Guys I'm in to the team with the best looking women and the coldest beer I played golf for the university of Texas and have played in the Shell Houston Open I would love to meet some of you guys and make some birdies keep me updated


Yeah, me too, and I beat Tiger at a charity event last year on the Wynn golf club I got invited too after I won $193,256 at a craps table.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Yeah, me too, and I beat Tiger at a charity event last year on the Wynn golf club I got invited too after I won $193,256 at a craps table.


J, i think i know shauntexex, and if it's who i think it is, he'll be on my team, WATCH OUT!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> J, i think i know shauntexex, and if it's who i think it is, he'll be on my team, WATCH OUT!!!!


I know... 

but no problem.. a 3-4 handicapper will help your team out alot.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

count me in too...and I want to be on NWilkins team!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll play.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> I know...
> 
> but no problem.. a 3-4 handicapper will help your team out alot.


me and shaun use to play junior golf together, shot 57 in a two man scramble at Kingwood one time, side bets anyone???? HAHAHAHAHA i love the chit talk! J, bring your grocery money! HAHA


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> me and shaun use to play junior golf together, *shot 57 in a two man scramble* at Kingwood one time, side bets anyone???? HAHAHAHAHA i love the chit talk! J, bring your grocery money! HAHA


A 57 is not to bad for a 9 hole 2 man scramble

:slimer:


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

any thoughts on where yet? 

I vote for Cypress Lakes or Houston National.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Glennloch Pines would get my vote, great course, 3 nines, and they keep it in GREAT shape all the time.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

A course with a good covered pavilion is always usefull for after, like Old Orchard or Cypresswood.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Buffett Fan said:


> any thoughts on where yet?
> 
> I vote for Cypress Lakes or Houston National.





POC Troutman said:


> Glennloch Pines would get my vote, great course, 3 nines, and they keep it in GREAT shape all the time.


with this crowd, it has to be somewhere that allows jean cut off shorts and sleeveless t-shirts. Pasadena CC on Beltway 8/ Red Bluff Rd? :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> A course with a good covered pavilion is always usefull for after, like Old Orchard or Cypresswood.


there is no more Old Orchard. Its houses now.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

HAHAHA, Cypresswood does put on a pretty good tournament, and that pavilion is a good place to post up after your round. Blackhorse is another good option in that respect.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> what course you got in mind? I aint playing no goat ranch.
> 
> How about we fish Saturday, weigh-in Saturday evening and draw teams while donkeycook makes food, and use fish weight as some sort of discount on Sunday golf round score? i.e. every 4 pounds is -1 stroke


Change your mind about playin' at a goat ranch? lol


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> HAHAHA, Cypresswood does put on a pretty good tournament, and that pavilion is a good place to post up after your round. Blackhorse is another good option in that respect.


x 2 on Cypresswood. wg


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't care where we play so long as the beer cart girl is GGW or MHunter material 

this is going to be a lot of fun...we should pick our own teams though- I think a lot more people would play that way rather than drawing numbers/names.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I donate a lesson for charity

www.swingimprovement.com


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> with this crowd, it has to be somewhere that allows jean cut off shorts and sleeveless t-shirts. Pasadena CC on Beltway 8/ Red Bluff Rd? :rotfl:


Yup! Ol' Ellington... I've left many a club in them waters! and they have a good stock of replacement cleats for flip-flop style golf shoes!

*Privateer*


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Is Glenbrook still in operation, probably more centrally located, Wildcat is good too. If we're gonna mention Pasadena, might as well have it at Chapparral Club or Bay Oaks, and I do wear sandal golf shoes. rs


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of fun, Mark! Count me in to play/help/whatever.

FYI - You'll probably need to designate a charity before looking for sponsors, as they are going to want a receipt to turn over funds, goods, etc. 

Oh, and I agree that Cypresswood would be a cool place.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Is Glenbrook still in operation, probably more centrally located, Wildcat is good too. If we're gonna mention Pasadena, might as well have it at Chapparral Club or *Bay Oaks*, and I do wear sandal golf shoes. rs


*Bay Oaks* is now a sub-divided, multi-use, master-planned community!

*Privateer*


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Mountaineer Mark... do a poll on what course to play on... make a list of some of the courses mentioned on this thread and take a poll.

*Privateer*


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Privateer said:


> Bay Oaks is now a sub-devided, multi-use, master-planned community!
> 
> *Privateer*


That does not surprise me, I played it back in the 90's and I hated it, but I bet they got a pretty penny for that land. rs


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Privateer said:


> *Bay Oaks* is now a sub-divided, multi-use, master-planned community!
> 
> *Privateer*


 I think your thinking of Bay Wood, Bay Oaks is still in full operation


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> That does not surprise me, I played it back in the 90's and I hated it, but I bet they got a pretty penny for that land. rs


Yup! Stinkadena bought them out and re-zonned it from "private" to commercial... "multi-and single family" dwellings!

*Privateer*


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

GulfCoast02 said:


> Your thinking of Bay Wood, Bay Oaks is still in full operation


K... my bad! sorry for the mix-up!

*Privateer*


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Is bay Oaks the one off Clear Lake City Blvd.?


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Can we consume alcohol at this event? Does anyone need a cart driver? B&P


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Privateer said:


> Is bay Oaks the one off Clear Lake City Blvd.?


Yup... thats Bay Oaks. Down the road on the other side of 45 (2351) is Timber Creek, They have an awesome pavillion area.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Can we consume alcohol at this event? Does anyone need a cart driver? B&P


can we?

I think it's a requirement.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Can we consume alcohol at this event? Does anyone need a cart driver? B&P


Carts are reserved for women, hot women at that. You are not allowed to serve me beverages  only Beamont Hottie :doowapsta


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Would love to play. I look like I can play, but my nickname is shankapotamus.

Only issue would be a scheduling conflict with softball all-stars. Yes my girl has become a softball fiend.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> That would be a treat. Would be great if you, rustys, tiny and speckle catcher got teamed up, we could bet on what hole yall would pass out on. lmao


Don't let Mr. Breeze set you guys up now. I happen to know for a fact that he was a Teaching Pro at a Country Club in Palm Springs. He even played a few rounds with Arnold Palmer. Sorry to out you Charlie but you could do some real damage out there. LOL


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Carts are reserved for women, hot women at that. You are not allowed to serve me beverages  only *Beamont Hottie* :doowapsta


She will be at the Lodge when I get there this evening.:slimer: B&P


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

boat said:


> Don't let Mr. Breeze set you guys up now. I happen to know for a fact that he was a Teaching Pro at a Country Club in Palm Springs. He even played a few rounds with Arnold Palmer. Sorry to out you Charlie but you could do some real damage out there. LOL


Dang Bud, I would have cut you in for 10%, lol, no more po-boys for you, lol, thanks for the props but I'm all used up, I'll help out any way I can though.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I'm in for one, maybe two


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Bottom line, its for Charity, everyones a winner, looks like you've got yourself a tournament Mountain Mark, almost 14 foursomes, congrats!


----------



## Gig'em (Jul 5, 2007)

Sign me up as a cart driver, got plenty of practice during rodeo, so...Oh wait, I think we were racing them and it was mine against yours.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

After spending this morning talking to several courses, I have found out the majority will not do a Saturday or Sunday morning scramble.

BUT, good news!! We have a date and a Course.....

Battleground GC in Deer Park on Georgia st. June 19th at 8 am..

Shotgun start and they have a room for the awards and food..

Still need sponsors..

Battleground can hold up to 144 golfers = 36 teams !!!!!

We'll pick a charity this week and have all the info by next Saturday 4/10.

Mont, should this be a sticky now that it's rolling ??


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I've got a parade scheduled for that day, but wth, I'll go golfing instead. rs


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll be happy to help as much as I can beforehand but won't be able to make it :headknock. That's the day of my little girls burfday party..........


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Played last week and shot a 56............Don't remember what I shot on the second hole....


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

When Tiger heard Rusty S was playing, He confirmed he would play also !!!!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

What can I say, us celebrities stick together, really. rs


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I am ready>>>>>>>>


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

if yall would picked black horse i could bring my pit and rusty could help me cook up some grub if yall did this on a friday ..i know a fw of yall got to taste some of the mararitas i made ...i have never played golf myself


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

donkeyman said:


> i have never played golf myself


Me either Jim, but it's not too late to learn, did someone say Margaritas? rs


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

a weekday is best for a tourney for sure friday, bbq margaritas... sign me up


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Is AA a charity? Might be a good pick? Sorry, couldn't resist. I guess last one standing wins, lol


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

donkeyman said:


> if yall would picked black horse i could bring my pit and rusty could help me cook up some grub if yall did this on a friday ..i know a fw of yall got to taste some of the mararitas i made ...i have never played golf myself


Well I guess you didn't read the very first post.. YOU ARE cooking for 144 people and do it in 5 hours !!!!! After all you are the CHAMP....:doowapsta

I'll pm you with the details..lol


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't drink and golf, got a tall sausage eatin' bow hunter to school, ready J . rs


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

OK it's ON... If my calculations are correct and we can get 36 teams (144 golfers), we can raise 3 to 4 grand for the charity. I'm posting to keep this near top of board.

It's comming together folk's.....:cheers::flag:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> OK it's ON... If my calculations are correct and we can get 36 teams (144 golfers), we can raise 3 to 4 grand for the charity. I'm posting to keep this near top of board.
> 
> It's comming together folk's.....:cheers::flag:


See if you can make it a "sticky" Its for charity.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont normally doesn't give a sticky until the date is within a month.  But we'll keep it bumped up with activity. :cheers:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> But we'll keep it bumped up with activity. :cheers:


I'm pretty sure that won't be a problem (unless all the trash talking stops) :slimer:


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fingers crossed that im off for this eventt


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Will there be a trophy for last place? If so, I have a team that just might win!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Mad Mike said:


> Will there be a trophy for last place? If so, I have a team that just might win!


You'd better be glad I can't make it that day or I'd give you one heck of a run for your money!! :rotfl: :brew:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mad Mike said:


> Will there be a trophy for last place? If so, I have a team that just might win!


we can get you a few brown paper bags with eye holes cut in them.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

:cheers::walkingsmGolf Golf Golf It's comming together as we speak.

We're going to have beer, good food and a great time plus help the kid's.

Spread the word, we need 144 golfer's and 18 sponsors.

More Info is on the way !!!!!!:work::walkingsm:cheers::hairout::bounce::texasflag


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm in. 
I'm not any good, though. Is this gonna be an A-B-C type thing, or just a random 4 drawn from a hat? I don't have a card anymore, so couldn't venture a guess on a handicap.

NEVERMIND... I'm driving to Gulf Shores that day...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I say you are about an 8 handicap and you can be on J's team. rs


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*2 GUYS AND A CART*



Rusty S said:


> Me either Jim, but it's not too late to learn, did someone say Margaritas? rs


maybe that would be a good job for me and rusty -the margerita servers about 25 gal of magaritas on the rocks on back of the cart nothing like having a good party on june teenth. I got a good recipe that makes 5 gallons for about $60.00 ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

My suggestions to make a little more money....

1) Start the day off with a putting contest before tee off. One putt from a designated spot to a designated hole on the putting green. Everyone does the same putt. Closest wins or if people make it then prize is split. $10 one time for one putt, winners split 50% of pot and rest goes to charity.

2) Long drive hole, $10 to enter, one chance only, split pot 50% winner 50% charity.

3) Closest to the pin on a par 3, $10 to enter, one chance only, split pot 50% winner and 50% charity.

4) Mulligans, not to be used for prize shots above, buy one only, $20.


$50 each person to get in all extras above and chance to win it back plus some...


anything else?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Good suggestions J. rs


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> My suggestions to make a little more money....
> 
> 1) Start the day off with a putting contest before tee off. One putt from a designated spot to a designated hole on the putting green. Everyone does the same putt. Closest wins or if people make it then prize is split. $10 one time for one putt, winners split 50% of pot and rest goes to charity.
> 
> ...


Will you be charging a appearance fee? :slimer:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Will you be charging a appearance fee? :slimer:


nahhh, I'll make enough off side bets and such... :slimer:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> nahhh, I'll make enough off side bets and such... :slimer:


Like i said, bring your grocery money!!! HAHAA


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

shmack, shmack.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> Like i said, bring your grocery money!!! HAHAA


wife's shoe money as well:dance:

lmao- whats our team name?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> wife's shoe money as well:dance:
> 
> lmao- whats our team name?


May I suggest: "Team Alligator Mouth"

:slimer:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> May I suggest: "Team Alligator Mouth"
> 
> :slimer:


I see you're trying to be funny and raise your post count at the same time...hmmsad3sm:bluefish:


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I like cypresswood the tradition course but if that does not work for people evergreen point in baytown can handle a nice tournament and it is a real nice course in great shape right now.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> Like i said, bring your grocery money!!! HAHAA





Blue Water Breaux said:


> wife's shoe money as well:dance:
> 
> lmao- whats our team name?


we don't have to wait for tournament day sometime in the future... we can do it now, and we can play together unlike in the tournament so I can hear yall whine and gripe after each shot... LMAO


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> we don't have to wait for tournament day sometime in the future... we can do it now, and we can play together unlike in the tournament so I can hear yall whine and gripe after each shot... LMAO


Would have to be during the week, i'm out of town every weekend through May 15th already....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

100% Texan said:


> I like cypresswood the tradition course but if that does not work for people evergreen point in baytown can handle a nice tournament and it is a real nice course in great shape right now.


Already scheduled for June 19 at Battleground Golf Course in Deer Park. 

http://www.golflink.com/golf-courses/course.aspx?course=1542156


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Mark , put me down for another playa!!!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Can we consume alcohol at this event? Does anyone need a cart driver? B&P


 Danny, You can caddie for me LOL


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I voted to play in the poll but I'm not driving to that end of the world. Y'all have fun. How about something more central next time?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

well have fun in your own little world then.. God forbid you'd have to commute somewhere one day. central is just too crowded


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Is there a reason we aren't able to pick our own teams? I think more people would play if we could pick our own teams. Nothing personal about it, I'd just rather golf on a team with my friends, not someone I hardly know, esp if this is a competition


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

speckledred said:


> I voted to play in the poll but I'm not driving to that end of the world. Y'all have fun. How about something more central next time?


264 miles one way for me- I don't like my chances.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

but just think - you could fish beautiful Galveston Bay while you are up here.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

No J, that's the problem, I drive about 250 miles a day for work so the commute part is not the real issue. Pretty early start from R&R for a 8am Tee time so I'll probably fish instead.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Is there a reason we aren't able to pick our own teams? I think more people would play if we could pick our own teams. Nothing personal about it, I'd just rather golf on a team with my friends, not someone I hardly know, esp if this is a competition


I agree.. I'd hate to get put on a team with some lame-o I don't even know. :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

speckledred said:


> No J, that's the problem, I drive about 250 miles a day for work so the commute part is not the real issue. Pretty early start from R&R for a 8am Tee time so I'll probably fish instead.


I understand, was just jacking with you. 8AM is awfully early, but I am sure this event won't be but one time a year if it ever even happens again..


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Funny that comes up on the thread, i was just PM'ing mark about it....i'll let him touch on that subject, i side with J though


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I understand, was just jacking with you. 8AM is awfully early, but I am sure this event won't be but one time a year if it ever even happens again..


Heck I thought everyone on here is or was a target at some point! LOL 
We got some time so I may reconsider.

:cheers:


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

70 players.. were almost half way to the 144 cut off... Got two more corporate sponsors this morning.......


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Still need golfers and sponsors..........:cheers: :help: :clover:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Spanking that a^^ , spanking r=thyat a^^. come on an get your fill/. rs


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Still need golfers and sponsors..........:cheers: :help: :clover:


 Tiger still carrying your bags old man? wg


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Tiger still carrying your bags old man? wg


He will not be on the bag, but I'll have a tiger in the tank !!!!!! LOL

Gonna bring Norbert and put him on the driving range, put on the yellow shirt and a helmet ... Let everyone hit at him like a video game..LOL:bounce:


----------



## Loney9718 (Nov 6, 2006)

So Mark is it still going to be random pick for teams or can we make our own teams. Im in either way, but it might be easier to convince other people to play if they knew they were playing with someone they know.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm in!

Keep me posted on the details.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Loney9718 said:


> So Mark is it still going to be random pick for teams or can we make our own teams. Im in either way, but it might be easier to convince other people to play if they knew they were playing with someone they know.


It sounds good to pick your team, but magic pencils tend to come out...

Not saying you would or any one would, LUCK 'OF' THE DRAW IS A BLAST.

99% is set up for the match.. Food is gonna be brisket, sausage and fixing's

If you have never played a " Luck Of The Draw" your gonna love it.

Everybody didn't know alot of people at cook-off and that was two days.. Look what we did on that Saturday. Sign info coming soon....Mark


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Here is the official flier for the event. The event is open to anyone who wants to play, so please pass the flier around work, church, school, etc. We need 144 players and at least 18 sponsors!

Hole sponsorships are @ $200/hole, but if we have a sponsor who wants to step up to the $500 or $1000 level, we can accomodate that as well. 

http://www.cbtrf.org/docs/fundraising/GolfScramble.pdf

.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Well looks like were on our way....

You can send your checks to

GOLF SCRAMBLE
2800 E League City Pkwy 132
League City, Tx 77573

Call me if you have any questions 304-741-1306

I will notify each one when I receive their check ....:doowapsta
It's for the kid's
Thank's

Mark.....

http://www.cbtrf.org/docs/fundraising/GolfScramble.pdf


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what shape is battleground in? haven't played it in years..


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

J - The reviews I've read online are good. It was rated the best course in Houston under $30. Of course, once you add on a cart, and playing on a weekend, it is significantly over $30. 

If anyone has an "in" with any of the local beer distributors, please send Mark or I a PM. We have been unsuccessful getting in contact with them, but we have to buy direct from a distributor for the tourney (course requirement).


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I know a guy that knows a guy.

if I get a response, I'll give you a call.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, and tell Paul I said hi.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

not Paul...above his paygrade.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LOL, sweet!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Well looks like were on our way....
> 
> You can send your checks to
> 
> ...


Make checks to Mark Hunt, I have an account set up for the scramble.....


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> what shape is battleground in? haven't played it in years..


I played it awhile back and it was in great shape, be even better when the grass is greener........:bounce: :cheers:

 Signup is now in full swing with 2 paid golfers....Who's next !!!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*suggest*

Luck o draw can still draw conflict
suggest either 2 man teams or
get all your A,semi-pros-sandbaggers and make
them team capt. then have blind draw. may prevent
a stacked team.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

When do you need the check by?

I was 1/2 inch from an ace out there this past summer in the rain.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> When do you need the check by?
> 
> I was 1/2 inch from an ace out there this past summer in the rain.


A shot like that brings you back to try again !!!

Send your check in, the sooner the better.......
Mark:doowapsta


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

We now have 6 paid golfers............:brew:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Great! Come on, peeps, sign up! It's gonna be a good time. :cheers:


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

I would be a shoe in to play, but scheduling conflict. Daughters 10U softball state tourney is that weekend.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

The decision has been made to allow teams to sign up together. If you have a team of 4 you'd like to sign up, send Mark a check for $340 ($85*4) along with all four team members' names. If you have less than 4, the remaining spots on your team will be filled by "luck of the draw" from the pool of individuals that have signed up. 

I'll fix up a new flier this evening stating this information.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

I did'nt read through every page, but has there been a course selected for this adventure?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> After spending this morning talking to several courses, I have found out the majority will not do a Saturday or Sunday morning scramble.
> 
> BUT, good news!! We have a date and a Course.....
> 
> ...





shimanoman08 said:


> I did'nt read through every page, but has there been a course selected for this adventure?


there ya go...


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

:cheers: OK folk's , you asked for it and now you get it..

Pick your own teams !!!!!

All you folk's who wanted to Sponsor a hole or holes, send me a check and who the sponsor is ( personal or business name ) @ $200 a Hole. 

144 golfers fills us up = 36 teams:work:

$100 dollars award on EVERY hole......Pays 1st - 5th places when we fill up !!!!!!!:cheers: :flag: :hairout:

pm me if you have any questions........


----------

